# Bony lump on fetlock



## GAgirl86 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi everyone! I need some help figuring out what this bony lump on my mare's fetlock is! I just bought her about a month and a half ago and although I didn't notice it when I bought her, going through pictures it appears the lump was there. However, it seems slightly bigger now, which is when I noticed it. (Not sure if she nicked it with her back hoof or what happened) Her FL fetlock is where it sticks out from, but as you can see in the pics, there is also a smaller one on her FR.
There is no heat or swelling and she is not lame on it. It's hard! It's not squishy and there is no fluid around it. I've messed with it, squeezed, pushed and tapped and it does not bother her one bit. She trots fine, no dipping or tripping. I haven't ridden her since I noticed it (about a week ago), but previous rides were fine. The farrier was out yesterday, said it could be an old injury calcified over or bone spur.... Said he'd ride her if it isn't bothering her. It's just driving me crazy because I can't seem to find any similar pictures/post of another horse with this lump! Even the farrier said he hasn't seen anything like it... ugh! Before spending the money on a vet to come out and x-ray or US I just wanted some opinions.
She's not an event horse, just pleasure/trailriding horse, which she has been her whole life (so I was told). She's 8 and in all other aspects in great shape. 
It appears that perhaps it could be trauma to the annular ligament? Any input would be appreciated! I just don't feel comfortable continuing her training with this ugly thing sticking out of her fetlock! Even though it doesn't bother her.... I'll probably end up getting the vet out but thought it couldn't hurt to hear what other horse owners had to say! 
Thank you for reading!!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

they look like they have been there for a long time. I would just have the vet look next time you need him for something else since. This is something that would have been noticed on a prepurchase exam though.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Was she vet checked prior to purchasing? If so give the vet a shout. 

If not, call the person you bought her from and ask about it. Were there any pics of your mare posted or sent to you prior to purchasing? If so, use them as comparison. 

It's hard to imagine you not noticing it if it was there at purchase but it looks very much as something that's old. 

How experienced are you with horses?


----------



## GAgirl86 (Aug 10, 2014)

I know, I keep thinking to myself how did I not notice that?! I did find some pics that we're sent upon inquiry of her, the lump on her FL fetlock is not noticeable. And I know it was not that large when I went to look at her!

And no, there was no pre-purchase exam performed prior to purchasing. And yes, I know the risks involved in purchasing without one! She was a very inexpensive purchase, not a show horse. I usually do have a vet out prior to purchasing, I did with my gelding. But, she looked good, had an excellent attitude and was sound during lunging and riding exercises. The exam would have cost half of what I was paying for her, so I opted to go without. (Hind sight is 20/20!!)

As far as my experience level is concerned, started riding and taking lessons when I was around 6, started volunteering at horse ranches when I was 12, started earning wages at 15-16 while working for ranches, bought my first horse at the age of 13 I believe, showed western pleasure and some English in my younger years... However, just getting back into owning horses in my adult life (finally can afford them lol) after going 7 or so years of just the occasional trailride. So I'd say I have a pretty good take on owning and caring for horses. I'm by no means an experienced horse handler, but I'm not a green beginner either.

I think I'll just get the vet out for peace of mind sake. Thanks for the input! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

